# Recommendations for halo lights



## notpopimp (Feb 25, 2013)

I have had my car about five months and when I first purchased her I got some smoke grey Halo lights off of ebay. I just got my car back from the shop and noticed the bulbs were starting to burn through the front of the light. Has anyone purchased a good pair of halos that they have had for a while with no problems?


----------



## WV GTO (Jul 25, 2012)

I bought a pair of the halo lights off ebay and had no issues. So I would say they are not real "good" ones that I had.


----------



## notpopimp (Feb 25, 2013)

Maybe I just got a bad one. My passenger side light is fine. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

I bought a set of the eBay ones off a member on here. When I get them they had cleared had to high powered of an hid in it and fried the wiring. I rewired it from the stock headlights and 55w hids with a harness in the low beams with no problems.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

